# The [2008] Olympics Club!



## Eclipse (Aug 8, 2008)

Just excited the Olympics started? Craving to chat with fellow fans? Don't wait, c'mon and join!
Am I the only one who consider the Olympic mascots _insanely_ cute? I just want to huggle them all. <3

*Members*
Eclipse


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 14, 2008)

Can I join, please? :D I've been watching quite a lot of the Olympic Games. I was on holiday when the opening ceremony was on, but they had TVs in restaurants near the one I was eating in, and I noticed that the opening ceremony was on. Aww, it was so cool. I loved the people's outfits, and the drumming and glowing bird and such were awesome. It made me want to go to China. ; ;

 And of course the games themselves are a lot of fun to watch. :3 They're so exciting.


----------

